# A second yard expansion



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I found out the hard way that just because you have more yard space doesn't mean you should fill every last track with a train. I have so many trains for the amount of yard space available that I can't move a train in or out of the yard without a lot of train movements and a lot of hassle.

I had four extra medium radius PECO right hand turnouts I have never used. I decided to see if the diverging leg fit the 24" radius of the outer main line and I lucked out. It was a perfect fit. I cut out a matching section of old track and dropped in the turnout. This will diverge into two separate tracks that will parallel the rest of the yard tracks that can be seen in the short video. The Micro-Engineering flex track is just placed for fitting and to see what radius I'll be dealing with when the rest of the track gets here. 

Of course, subroadbed will also be cut to fit in that corner. 

These tracks will not be filled with a train(s). If there are trains on these two new tracks, there will be two other empty tracks in the main yard and vice-versa. This will be a much easier way to change out trains than all of the fenagling I have been doing.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

It will be awesome Michael !


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Are you making the shelf wider or just the one feeder track, "on the edge?"


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The shelf will be wider. I'm going to add about three inches. The track will run in the area that the signal box and the un-attached track is now occupying. It will curve slightly, following the locomotive shop tracks.

To get as much length out of these two new tracks as possible, I have a Walters 28"/24" radius curved turnout on the way that will split the single track into two tracks very close to the turnout now installed.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Might be time to put an addition on the house! Lol


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't think I haven't thought of moving a wall or two.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Don't think I haven't thought of moving a wall or two.


The committee shot ya down I bet? Always gotta include sweetener like with tea. More sewing room space or larger master bath as a result. But jokes & wishful thoughts aside; every additional 4 inches count! giggity


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No one here dictates to me what I can or cannot do to my own home. Lisl von Schlaf never has anything to say about it.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll be interested to see how you add the sub-roadbed.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I cut 1x3 to 2-3/4" length, 7 pieces. I then bored a 3/8" hole in the near center of the block end 1-1/2" in, and counter-bored a 1/8" hole for an outdoor 2" deck screw. Screwed and glued the blocks to the old fascia board at one foot intervals.

I fastened a 75" piece of 1x4 from the layout to the wall. I then cut another 75" piece of 1x3 for the new fascia board and attached it to the cantilever boards.

Done in about an hour and a half. Like it was there all along. I'll cut the corner for the curve when the track and curved turnout arrive so I know what I'll be dealing with before cutting wood.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Very nicely done!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like it belongs that way!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking carpentry work.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks fellas. I would have ordinarily used plywood, but I really didn't want to have to cut two 75" pieces, and I had these good looking 1x4s that were already the perfect width I needed. Nice and smooth too.

I might even be able to get a third track in there too.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Track arrived two days early. I was pleased with the radius of the curved turnout when I placed it in position. I really had no idea how big or small this would be until I saw it in person, but it looks like it's going to be a perfect fit.

A third short yard track (3') is going to branch off from the inside yard track.

I'll paint the sub-roadbed before laying the track, and I have to cut some plywood for the corner supporting the turnout. Work starts tomorrow on the track.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A girder bridge with abutments screwed to the fascia on each side would be kinda neat. But plywood works too.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I thought about it.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That's going to look great!


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

He does awesome work for sure !


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Laid track and wired it yesterday. Found I was out of paint, but it will be grass covered and then ballasted anyway. Nice to have the needed yard space.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Am I seeing that the curved TO is on a bit of a grade? How is it performing?


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Nicely done !


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Stejones82 said:


> Am I seeing that the curved TO is on a bit of a grade? How is it performing?


It is on a slight downward grade. The mainlines are on roadbed and the yard tracks are on sub-roadbed. I've since supported it with pieces of wood...until...

Mechanically, it is working, but not perfectly. However, electrically it is shorted. I do not know how, but it makes no difference how it is wired, a slight press on the point end (or the weight of a locomotive) shorts the turnout and the entire layout out. I have removed the turnout and found the same results on the bench.

In addition, the frog is high and a steel 6" rule will rock on the frog and outside rails. There is a very noticeable jolt as a car passes over the frog, and the wheels on the outside rails are visibly lifted from the track.

This one is going back. This is a Walthers turnout, but it will be the last one I buy. They appear to be taking lessons from Atlas.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice work! That's too bad about the turnout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a PECO #7 coming to replace the Walthers. I don't expect the geometry to be the same so I will have to wait and see until it arrives.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Too bad about the Walthers - - I have had good luck with mine, both the new ones and the old Shinohara ones. But as we always say: YMMV - - - I have that "proud frog" on a Micro Engineering yard ladder TO. I'll probably have to take it out and replace it. Not all, but a few of the rolling stock will lift up and off the rails, even at slow speeds. And being a 'dead' frog, the two 0-6-0s absolutely hate it!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

MTS sent me a return shipping label and they are willing to give a refund so I'm not too unhappy except for the effort in installing it to begin with. And now I get to do it again.

Not sure why it is so difficult to install a frog that is level with the rest of the track.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The good and bad about making your own turnouts - The good: You can make them conform to existing track. The bad: you can only blame your self if they don't work. I will say making you curved turnout can be very rewarding. And you don't need any expensive templates!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I finally installed the replacement turnout and everything is good electrically and smooth rolling through the turnout and adjacent tracks. Don't know how that one slipped through QA, but I guess they don't test every one of them. The frog is also level on this one and was thoroughly checked before installing.

While replacing the turnout, I decided to place roadbed under it up to the point where the staging tracks branch off. It looks much better and will be easier to gradually reduce the grade on the staging tracks. While I was at it, I also replaced about 2' of the mainline. I never did like the joint between the preceding two sections, so I replaced the whole section of track. Looks much better and the joint is smoother like one continuous piece of rail.

Still have ballasting and scenery to do now. The only bad thing about the turnout placement is that the throw is right in the middle of the passing road. I might have to re-route the road slightly to get around the throw.


----------

